# Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo!

Noch ist Frühjahr...
...doch bald kann man wieder den Räubern richtig nachstellen.

Hierzu suche ich für dieses Jahr eine mittlere Zander- bzw. schwere Barschjigge.

Als aktuelle Ruten nutze ich auf Zander und leichtes Hechtangeln meine geliebte Rocke 902 und meine bewährte Stradic 50g WG 246cm.

Ich habe mich nun schon lange durch die Foren gelesen und bin nach wie vor begeistert von einigen Ruten. Da wir ja leider keine Einträge mehr in unserem Zander-Trööt bekommen haben, mache ich es wie die anderen auch und frage euch mal wieder direkt.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein paar Favoriten:

*PALMS SHORE GUN SFGS-89EMH*
(viel über diese gelesen und gehört, leider zur Zeit sehr schwer noch zu bekommen)

*Graphiteleader TIRO W GOTS-862MH
*(teuer, aber scheinbar doch für den Bereich geeignet)

*Graphiteleader TIRO EX W GOTXS-862MH*
(etwas günstigter, dafür aber bis 40g WG)

Leider kenne ich nur Erfahrungsberichte zur Palms. Zu den Graphitleaderruten liest man leider sehr wenig.

Vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch ja die Ruten oder kann sie evtl. sogar untereinader vergleichen.

Auch über alternative Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch ein paar JDM Modelle oder auch andere Ruten, die den genannten Ruten ähnlich sind.

Vorstellen tue mir Blanks mit schneller Rückstellung, Spitzenbetont, kräftiges Rückrad, vernünftigen Griff, sehr gefühlvoll "das Ding mit dem Tock" (besonders wichtig), 240-270cm lang, nicht zu schwer, mit ner 2500er Stradic fischbar und relativ ausgewogen und ne hübsche Optik wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Wäre super, wenn hier ein paar Kollegen wären, die etwas berichten könnten und auch etwas detailierter berichten könnten.

Freue mich über eure Unterstützung!

Petri!


----------



## Stumbe (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Guten Morgen,
Wenn ich net wüsste, dass du die Rocke eh schon hast, würde ich sie dir direkt wieder empfehlen. Deine Anforderungen passen genau zur Rocke.

Gruß Stumbe


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Hallo

Da es die neue Rpcke ja nur als 9'2" gibt könnte aber für  dich die Salty Stage KR-X Rock Fish interessant sein, da gibt es 2 neue  kürzere Modelle.
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/salty_stage/salty_stage_rock_fish.html

SXRS-862MH-LA-KR / 2.59m   1.9mm(Saki) 175g, 10-28g z.b.

Vom  Aufbau her genau wie die aktuelle Rocke, nur kleiner. Ausstattung ist  etwas schlechter. UVP liegt 10.000 Yen höher als bei der Molla.


----------



## RayZero (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Wenn die Shoregun mit ihren 2,70 dir nicht zu lang ist, würde ich diese der Tiro vorziehen. Sie ist leichter vom Gesamtgewicht, hat die gleichen Fuji Komponenten und Palms Kreuzwicklung XCarbon im Backbone. Die Rückmeldung ist unvorstellbar gut, es ist genug power vorhanden. Die Spitze ist weich, besitzt aber eine extreme rückschnellgeschwindigkeit. Somit machen auch mittlere Barsche schon Spaß! Dazu kommt, dass sie echt ein Weitwurfmonster ist. Perfekt von der Bank!


----------



## Promachos (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Hallo DaS!

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du eine Rute suchst, die etwas unterhalb deiner Rocke bzw. Stradic angesiedelt ist?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo DaS!
> 
> Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du eine Rute suchst, die etwas unterhalb deiner Rocke bzw. Stradic angesiedelt ist?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Genau! #6
Suche sie für langsame Gewässer und für den See mit feineren Ködern.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Ich benutze die Atec Crazee Egi mit 30 gr WG. Tock, Optik, gutes Rückrat alles da. Sie dürfte sehr ähnlich zu den og. Ruten sein. Gestern an Elbe Havel Kanal hatte sie erneut ihre Feinfühligkeit gezeigt. Für Seen bis 4m oder langsam fließende Gewässer für mich das ideale. 12-14 Gr ist max, wenns Spaß machen soll. Absoluter Spasshammer.  Ich bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher ob dir da WG reicht. Die Palms war mir zu lang.

Die HR Egi Collector wird sicher alles was du willst abdecken. Die ist aber zu teuer.
Wär schön wenn du etwas mehr zu Angelart, Köder und Gewässer schreiben würdest.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Gewichte bis max. 14gr, Köder 3-5" Slim bis normale Körperform. Gesamtgewicht unterhalb der 30g-Marke.

Primär Jiggen, sekundär Faulenzen. Daher auch ne Spitzenaktion. 2,70 ist zwar recht lang und auf dauer anstrengend, jedoch hängt es ja auch von der Gesamtkombo ab und man kann mit leichten Handgelenkbewegungen viel Bewegung in die Spitze bekommen.

Sekundär sollte die Rute notfalls auch mal nen Wobbler können, wenn andere Köder versagt haben und ich keine Lust hatte, ein ganzen Rutenarsenal mit mir zu führen.


----------



## Promachos (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Hallo!

Ich persönlich finde es schwierig, die von dir gewünschte Rutenlänge, das angegebene Ködergewicht und die beschriebene Sensibilität in einer Rute zu finden. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja doch mit einer Rute zwischen 240 und 250 cm anfreunden.
Wenn ja, solltest du mal nach der alten(!) Ripple Pro (ja, die mit dem gelben Strich) suchen, denn alles, was du da gerade an Anforderungsbereichen beschrieben hast, kann sie sehr, sehr gut.
Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Technikfreak und kann dir nicht sagen, ob der Blank aus einer linksdrehenden, bei Vollmond produzierten Carbonmatte hergestellt wurde, aber da sich meine Erfahrungen und eine Aussage von Johannes Dietel ("Blank ist noch besser als der von der [alten] Rocke, die Rute wurde nur nicht so gehypt") decken, gibt es von mir eine klaren Empfehlung.

Gruß Promachos

P.S. Falls du bei BA registriert bist, da wurde vor einigen Wochen eine angeboten.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@geomujo:
Die Abu habe ich nun nach viel suchen bei Global Rakuten gefunden. Scheinbar versendet der Händler aber nicht nach Deutschland, zumindest kommt so ein Pop-Up wenn ich es in den Warenkorb lege.
Sieht aber auch ganz interessant aus. Werd ich mal im Auge behalten.

@Promachos:
Meine Stradic ist ja auch 243cm, daher würde ich auch was in dieser Länge einbeziehen. Nur 1,80m wäre mir etwas kurz.
Die Berkley hatte ich leider so noch nie in der Hand. Hört sich aber auch gut an. Vielleicht ist ja jemand im Verein, der eine hat und ich sie mal anschauen darf.

@Angler9999:
Die Atec hatte ich auch schon mal auf dem Schirm. Werde sie bei Gelegenheit nochmal anschauen.
Die HR wäre auch schön. Man hört aber immer, dass die HR Ruten sehr hart sein sollen. Preislich wäre sie natürlich auch im Oberfeld. 


WOW! |bigeyes
Die Auswahl steigt und die Entscheidungsfindung wird mal wieder schwerer! |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Die Predator Serie ist hart. Die Egi Collector schnell. Liegt ja auch nur bei 40 gr WG.
 Wenn du die Chance hat die Atec anzufassen und dir feines Angeln liegt, dann ist sie passend.  Terence Drill hat einen Test  hier im Board dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Promachos (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@DeralteSack

Bitte sag mir doch mal ganz konkret, welche Rutenlängen (von...bis) für dich in Frage kommen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Wie ich schon anfangs erwähnte, sollte es im Bereich 240-270cm (+/- ca. 2%) sein. 

Das mit der 1,80m war ein Scherz. |supergri

Es soll schon vom Ufer aus geangelt werden.


----------



## Goldrush (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Servus zusammen, 

schaut mal hier: 

http://www.bite-time.de/2015/10/04/testbericht-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh/

Super bericht über die Shore Gun. 

Ich selbst hab mir von Palms im Herbst des letzten Jahres die Palms Molla MSGC-69 MHF in Kombination mit einer Daiwa Tatula R  geholt. Ist natürlich eine BC Kombi, aber ich finde diese gerade im Bereich meiner eingesetzten Köder wirklich sehr gut. Aktion sowie Eigenschaften und Qualität der Rute ein Traum. Rute ist fürs Hecht und Zander fischen vom Ufer aus gedacht. Aufgrund der Gewichtsrange für Barsche und zum drop shot natürlich nicht geeignet. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> @geomujo:
> Die Abu habe ich nun nach viel suchen bei Global Rakuten gefunden. Scheinbar versendet der Händler aber nicht nach Deutschland, zumindest kommt so ein Pop-Up wenn ich es in den Warenkorb lege.
> Sieht aber auch ganz interessant aus. Werd ich mal im Auge behalten.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht bei welchem Rakuten du geschaut hast, bei Rakuten Global ist sie noch nicht gelistet. Naja das liegt daran, dass die Rute brandneu ist. Es kann noch ein klein wenig dauern bis sie bei den Händlern gelistet ist. Zur Not kann man auch per mail anfragen wann sie lieferbar ist. Wie die Rocke dürfte sie etwas underrated sein. 35-40g müssten damit auch problemlos zu werfen sein.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Hi Andi!

Marks Bericht zur Shore Gun kenne ich und auch hier im Forum habe ich seine Empfehlungen zu ihr mitverfolgt.
Daher zählt sie auch zu den Favoriten.

Aber guter Hinweis! Auch für andere, die evtl. das gleiche wie suchen.

Ich versuche zur Zeit mal alle brauchbaren Modelle zu sammeln, dann versuche ich die Ruten mal live zu begutachten und evtl. auch mal Probe zu fischen und dann die Auswahl einzuschränken.

Bisher waren die Empfehlungen hier immer sehr gut und ich konnte das passende finden.:vik:


@geomujo:
Ich suche den Link nachher nochmal, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. War glaube ich Rakuten Japan. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Ja, es muss die japanische Rakuten-Seite gewesen sein und die liefern nicht ausser Landes.

Aber, als ich damals nach einer bestimmten Kurodai gesucht habe die ebenfalls nicht (mehr) bei Rakuten Global gelistet war bin ich auf Buyjee.jp gestoßen. Das ist scheinbar sowas wie eBay.
http://buyee.jp/item/search/yahoo/shopping?query=SXRS-862MH-LA-KR
Das besondere an dem Laden ist, dass EMS-Versand und Paypal aufgeführt wird und sich damit praktisch schon auch an internationale Kundschaft richtet. Im konkreten Fall werden 3 Händler für die Rute gelistet, sogar mit sehr gutem Preis von nur 22.000Yen (statt 30.000 UVP). N Versuch wärs mal wert da ausfindig zu machen ob die nach Übersee liefern.

Wenn, dann hätte man über Buyjee einen gigantischen Fundus an JDM-Tackle der sonst für uns unerreichbar wäre. Da werden teilweise auch gebrauchte Modelle angeboten und Modelle und Marken die bei Rakuten nicht auftauchen - das ganze zum japanischen Marktpreis!!!!


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Es war doch Rakuten Japan.
Aber vielleicht ist sie ja bald auch andersweitig erhältlich.

Hab jetzt nochmals die Auswahl verändert bzw. ergänzt:



*PALMS SHORE GUN SFGS-89EMH*


*Hearty Rise EGI Collector 832H (oder 892H) *
        (dafür fällt die Graphiteleader TIRO EX W GOTXS-862MH raus)


*A-TEC Crazee Eging S862M Spinnrute*


*Salty Stage KR-X Rock Fish SXRS-862MH-LA-KR*


*Berkley Ripple Pro*


*Graphiteleader TIRO EX W GOTXS-862MH*


Habe auch einiges über die 



*Hearty Rise Night Attack 832 in MH und H *

gelesen. Kann jemand von Euch auch was zu der sagen, evtl. auch im Vergleich zu anderen genannten Ruten?


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@ DeralteSack

Verfolge gerade deinen Thread, da ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Angelrute mit ähnlichem Einsatzspektrum bin.
Die Palms Shore Gun kannst Du leider aus deiner Liste streichen, ist nicht mehr lieferbar.

Die Palms stand auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben. :c


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Konger und für das eingesparte Geld gute Köder kaufen. Ich möchte beinahe wetten, dass das mehr Fisch bringt.


----------



## wienermelange (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@DeralteSack
Du könntest auch noch die GOTS-812MH-MR mit in Deine Liste aufnehmen, von den Eckdaten her würde die auch gut passen, mehr kann ich aber leider zu dieser nicht sagen, nur das diese vielleicht bald wieder bei Nippon-Tackle verfügbar sein könnte.

Eine Rute die auch noch sehr gut passen würde wäre die *Fox Rage Shad Jigger 15-50g 2,45m*, aber besser nicht die Rapid.

Zu der Night Attack kann Dir sicherlich @randio was schreiben.

Preislich gehen einige Ruten weit auseinnander, spielt das keine Rolle?

Grüße


----------



## randio (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@WM
Wäre die 2,45er Shad Jigger nicht nahezu identisch mit der 802er Rocke? Was ist denn mit der Sensitive? Kenne mich mit der nicht wirklich aus.

@DAS
Die Night Attack H ist mMn. die momentan beste Zanderrute auf dem Markt im realen WG Bereich bis maximal 40g. Allerdings kann die sogar nen Tacken mehr als die 802er Rocke. Die MH Version kenne ich nur "trocken" die habe ich noch nicht gefischt und halte mich da zurück. "Könnte" aber passen.

Die Zander Force HH (sehr geiler Stecken) fällt auch eher raus, da die im realen WG Bereich ähnlich der Rocke oder nur knapp drunter ist. Die H Version habe ich auch wieder nur "trocken" begrabbelt und "könnte" auch was für dich sein.

Die EGI Force C kommt deiner Suche schon recht nah.
Allerdings werden auf Fuji Komponenten verzichtet. Mit Fuji wärste bei ca. 60-70 Euro mehr. Der Blank ist gut.

Die Shore Gun EGI habe ich nicht im Besitz, aber schon oft beim Kumpel gefischt. Auch diese Rute entspricht deinen Anforderungen und wenn ich mich bei BA nicht total verlesen habe, kommt die wohl nochmal rein. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da verhauen habe.

Die A-Tec Eging ist auch nen P/L guter Stecken, aber vom Blank her nen Tacken schlechter als die anderen Ruten. Allerdings ist das sehr subjektiv.

Bei der Ripple Pro kommt darauf an welche du suchst.
Die bis 50g Version war ein einziger dicker Prügel, der mMn. nicht im Ansatz an die Rocke kam/kommt.

Die silbernen Tiros sind auch recht schick und sollten laut Reviews passen. Die weiße Version ist mir persönlich etwas zu klobig.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@randio

Das nenn ich mal nen Überblick an kurzen Infos zu Ruten. Sehr schön. Der Vergleich hilft deutlich weiter. Vielen Dank!

Wie würdest du den die HR EGI Collector hierzu einstufen?

Ist die Einzige, die noch im Vergleich fehlt.


----------



## randio (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> @randio
> 
> Das nenn ich mal nen Überblick an kurzen Infos zu Ruten. Sehr schön. Der Vergleich hilft deutlich weiter. Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Die habe ich bewusst nicht erwähnt... ;-)
Die habe ich vor ca. zwei Jahren relativ kurz gefischt und "damals" hat mich die Rute im Gesamten nicht so überzeugt. (Ohne Wertung, da rein subjektiv!!!)
"Damals" konnte ich den meisten HR Ruten wie der Predator z.B. nicht viel abgewinnen. Das hat sich dann erst mit der Night Attack, Zander Force und Halcyon geändert. Wobei es auch aktuell bei HR viele Ruten gibt mit denen ich NIX anfangen kann.

Ach, mir fällt gerade noch die Shimano Dialuna ein...
Laut Dietel auch richtig, richtig gut. Aber was soll er auch anderes sagen. ;-)


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Sehr interessant. Scheinbar gehen bei der Rute die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## wienermelange (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@DeralteSack, @randio:
Die Rocke 902 hat er, richtig?
Dann würde die Fox Rage Shad Jigger 15-50g 2,45m doch wunderbar darunter passen.


Grüße


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Genau. Eine Rocke 902 ist vorhanden.:m

Die Fox werde ich mir beim Händler auch mal anschauen.

Schwieriger wird es mit den Ruten, die die Händler im Umkreis nicht da haben.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Genau ... jeder hat so sein empfinden. Die Rute kann noch so gut sein und Rückmeldung bringen. Wenn sie nicht nachgibt und hart wie ein Stock ist, fällt die bei mir raus. Andere sehen es genau umgekehrt.
Bleibt dir echt nichts anderes übrig als anzufassen und möglichst am Wasser.
Wünsche dir recht viel Glück dabei. Ich werde mitlesen.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

So habe ich bewusst nicht die Akilas genannt, da ich die letztes Jahr testen durfte.
Wunderschöne Rute aber für mein persönliches Empfinden doch allgemein recht hart. Ich habe so ein wenig das von mir geliebte Peitschen der Spitze etwas vermisst.
Ansonsten eine tolle Rute, die ich auch klar als Zandertauglich einstufen würde.

Nun haben wir ja hier eine ganz gute Liste, in der einiges an Erfahrung von erfahrenen Anglern eingeflossen ist.
Über weitere Beiträge wäre ich natürlich dankbar.
Werde wohl einiges damit zu tun haben, die Ruten mal aufzutreiben und möglichst auch zu testen.

Diesmal handelt es sich überwiegend um Ruten der gehobenen Klasse.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Würdest du in Atlantis Ost wohnen, hättest du die Möglichkeit einige Ruten Probe zu fischen. (Nicht nur meine) So hoffe ich, das du vor Ort die Chance hast.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Gelegenheit.
Gerade in deiner Region gibt es ja auch einige Händler, die ne große Auswahl haben und gute Preise.

Das wäre aber dann auch gefährlich für mein Sparbuch!
Es ist nicht leicht den Tackleaffen zu fesseln und zu knebeln. Die Neugier ist doch immer wieder stärker! ;-)


----------



## Promachos (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Guten Morgen!

@DaS
Das Finanzproblem bei gleichzeitiger Neugier habe ich für mich so gelöst, dass ich fast nur noch gebrauchte, dafür hochwertigere Ruten kaufe.

@Randio
Ich meine von der Ripple Pro wohlgemerkt die "gelbe" Serie und das Modell mit WG bis 35 Gramm. Auf die trifft deine Beschreibung meiner Meinung nach keineswegs zu.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Deshalb informiere ich mich gerne und teste auch sehr gerne, bevor ich wild zuschlage.

Ich habe noch jede Menge Ruten von meinem ehemaligen Zweitwohnsitz, die jetzt nicht unbedingt Highclass sind aber dennoch sehr gut sind und auch teilweise neu und unbenutzt sind. Ebenso noch alte Ruten aus der Vergangenheit. Die entsprechen halt heute nicht mehr meinen persönlichen Anforderungen, da sich auch meine Interessen geändert haben. Daher werde ich diese nach und nach an interessierte (Jung-)Angler abgeben und gezielt nach meinen persönlichen Schwerpunkten nur noch kaufen. Da wird es zwar das ein oder andere teurere Objekt werden aber dann ist es eher Klasse statt Masse.
Wäre auch viel zu Schade für die guten Stücke, wenn sie im Rutenwald verstauben würden.

Das mit der alten Berkley wird auch nicht leicht. Mal schauen, wo man sie noch auftreiben kann.


----------



## randio (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*



Promachos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> @Randio
> Ich meine von der Ripple Pro wohlgemerkt die "gelbe" Serie und das Modell mit WG bis 35 Gramm. Auf die trifft deine Beschreibung meiner Meinung nach keineswegs zu.
> ...



Ich meine auch die mit dem gelben Strich, von der Serie gab es ja zig Ruten. Die 2,37m mit den -50g war/ist "okay" aber nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Mag sein, dass die 35g Version wieder gänzlich anders ist.

@WM und DAS
Da habe ich mich verhauen.
Ich hatte irgendwie 802 aufm Schirm.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@randio
Kein Problem.

Anfangs hatte ich auch an die noch gedacht aber leider gibt es ja keine alten Rocken mehr in der Größe.
Außerdem sollte es mal was anderes sein.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich die Rocke nicht mag. Im Gegenteil. Ich finde die echt gut. Aber für ein Spagat zwischen Zanderpeitsche und Barschprügel ist sie doch etwas Heavy.
Gerade am See oder den Einbuchtungen mit geringer Strömung ist sie mir zu stark. Im Fluss absolut perfekt.


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

So, dann wollen wir doch einmal ein Update zur aktuellen Nachforschung machen, um auch mal die Liste der Zander-Tauglichen-Ruten aktuell zu halten.

Noch im Rennen sind:


*Hearty      Rise EGI Collector 832H (oder 892H) *- (832 liegt zum testen      bereits vor) 
 

*Hearty      Rise Night Attack 832 in MH und H *(bisher keinen gefunden, der eine zum testen hat)
 

*Hearty      Rise Zander Force 832 *(H oder      HH ist noch unklar, je nachdem wie sie ausfallen, Testobjekte werden zur Zeit noch organisiert bzw. gesucht)


*A-TEC      Crazee Eging S862M *(822M leider zur auch nicht vorrätig)
 

*Salty      Stage KR-X Rock Fish SXRS-862MH-LA-KR *(aktuell nur in Japan erhältlich)


*Konger      Stallion Zander* (aktuell auch      in Deutschland vergriffen)
 
  Leider nicht mehr im europäischen Handel erhältlich:


*PALMS      SHORE GUN SFGS-89EMH*
 

*Graphiteleader      TIRO EX W GOTXS-862MH*
 

*Berkley      Ripple Pro*
 

*Graphiteleader      TIRO EX GOTS-862MH-W*


Oh, Mann... #t |bigeyes

Wenn ich das so lese, dann frage ich mich, was noch übrig bleibt?! |kopfkrat

Wir doch schwerer das Objekt der Begierde zu finden, als es anfangs aussah.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Da ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Angelrute mit ähnlichem Einsatzspektrum bin, habe ich mich mal kurz mit Lurenatic in Verbindung gesetzt. 

Lurenatic erwartet noch eine Lieferung der Palms Shore Gun. Habe mich auf die Warteliste setzen lassen und werde Informiert sobald die Rute wieder vorhanden ist.


----------



## RayZero (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Kann sie nur immer wieder empfehlen als Stillwasserjigge


----------



## DeralteSack (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Ok! 
Dann kommt die Palms wieder ins Rennen. 

Hoffentlich ist die Liste nicht zu lange. 
Hab bereits Freunde im Asiatischen Ausland gebeten mal die Augen offen zu halten.

Wie stellt sich die Palms den als schwere Barschjigge in leichter bis mittlerer Strömung an?


----------



## wienermelange (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@DeralteSack
Was ist mit?:
*
Graphiteleader TIRO EX MR GOTXS-802M*
https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Graphiteleader-TIRO-EX-MR-GOTXS-802M

*Graphiteleader TIRO EX MR GOTXS-812MH*
https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Graphiteleader-TIRO-EX-MR-GOTXS-812MH
*
Graphiteleader TIRO MR GOTS-832M*
https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Graphiteleader-TIRO-MR-GOTS-832M

*Graphiteleader TIRO MR GOTS-812MH *- Vielleicht bald wieder bei Nippon verfügbar
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/Tiro-MR_spinningmodel

*Fox Rage Shad Jigger 15-50g 2,45m
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/fox-rage-terminator-shad-jigger.html*


----------



## DeralteSack (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

@wienermelange

Stimmt...
Die FOX habe ich vergessen in die Liste mit aufzunehmen. Werde halt alt und vergesslich.|rolleyes

Da du diese Rute scheinbar kennst,...
Wie fällt die denn so von den Angaben aus? Gekennzeichnet ist sie ja mit bis 50g WG. Fällt die eher wie ne 40er aus oder ist die 50er eher gleich ner 50er Rocke (902)?
Letztere habe ich ja als "Strömungsjigge".

Die anderen Graphitleader Tiros konnte ich leider nicht alle bei Fabians Hausmesse anschauen, da ich wenig Zeit hatte.
Ich denke aber, dass das auch interessante Ruten sind. Zumindest passen die theoretischen Werte.
Die "Wind"-Modelle hatte ich in der Hand und fand sie recht ansprechend, weshalb ich auch diese zuerst mal in meine Auflistung aufgenommen habe.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> ......Wie stellt sich die Palms den als schwere Barschjigge in leichter bis mittlerer Strömung an?



Denke, das Video, gedreht am Niederrhein, ist da schon gut aussagefähig.


----------



## RayZero (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Kleine machen keinen Spaß - aber ich denke ab 30+ machen die schon gut Rabatz an der Rute.


----------



## DeralteSack (19. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Ich möchte dann mal den Trööt wieder hochholen, um auch mal etwas zu Ausgang der Suche sagen zu können.

Da ich ja einige Ruten hatte, die in meinen Interessenbereich passten, war es nicht einfach ein paar davon testen oder begutachten zu können.

Leider konnte ich nicht alle Rutenmodelle mehr bekommen bzw. testen.

So konnte ich beispielsweise keine *Graphitleader Tiro Wind *Modelle auftreiben, die u.a. auch zur Auswahl standen.
Schade, hätte sie mir gerne mal genauer in Ruhe betrachtet.
Die Wind Modelle gefielen mir insbesondere wegen der Griffe sehr gut. Das soll jedoch nicht die Qualität der Schwestermodelle mindern.

Die *Fox Rage Shad Jigger 15-50g 2,45m *konnte ich durch Zufall bei einem Angelkollegen testen, den ich zufällig im Angelladen kennen lernte.
Eine sehr gut verarbeitete Rute mit ordentlichem Rückrad und viel Kraft. Eine Rute die problemlos auch mal was größeres an Land ziehen kann.
Mir gefällt sie echt gut und würde bei einer zukünftigen Auswahl definitiv wieder mit weit vorne im Rennen liegen.

*Hearty      Rise Night Attack 832* konnte ich leider nur trocken testen.
Das Teil ist echt der Wahnsinn. Sehr sensibel, sehr spitzenbetont und ein echt geniales Teil. Ordentlich Power, so dass ein Anschlag auch im härtesten Fischmaul bestimmt durchkommt.
Meine Nr. 1 bei einer zukünftigen Auswahl.

*Hearty      Rise Zander Force 832* und Abu *Salty      Stage KR-X Rock Fish *konnte ich leider nicht auftreiben. Schade. Wäre bestimmt auch ne Erfahrung wert gewesen.


Doch was ist es denn nun geworden?

Nachlangem hin und her wurden es sogar 2 Ruten, die sich in ihrer Art doch unterscheiden, jedoch beide meine Interesse befriedigten.

Es wurde zum einen eine *Hearty      Rise EGI Collector 832H*.:m
Diese Rute ist zwar nicht so typisch, wie man sich die meisten Zanderjiggen vorstellt und unterscheidet sich deutlich von einer Rocke, doch punktete sie beim Probefischen durch ihre spezifischen Fähigkeiten.
Sie ist nicht ganz so hart wie die typischen Zanderjiggen ala Rocke. Die Spitzenaktion betrifft eher das vorder 1/4 der Rute und nicht das eher typische vordere 1/6. Sie ist auch flexibler aber mit einem ordentlichen Rückrat.
Beim Probefischen konnte ich bereits nach kurzer Zeit einen amtlichen Hecht aus der Reserve locken und problemlos haken.
Im Drill zeigt sie enorme Kräfte und federte die Fluchtversuche bis hin zur Landung sauber ab. Die Landung am Ufer erfolgte auch ohne Probleme.
In manchen Foren wird berichtet, dass sie auf große Distanzen Probleme hätte, den Anschlag ordentlich durchzubekommen. Das konnte ich so nicht direkt bestätigen. Was ist eine "große Distanz"? Ich hatte ca. 20m und hatte mit einem kräftigen aber nicht zu übertriebenen Anschlag den Esox am Haken.
Bereits der Biss war super im Blank zu spüren und auch bei der Köderführung konnte ich den Flussboden genau abtasten und dass trotz etwas höherem Gewicht des Köders und der Frühjahrhochwasserbedingten Strömung. Wie ist das dann erst bei normelen Bedingungen?
Ach ja, das war alles noch vor der Schonzeit.

Alles in allem überzeugte mich die Rute nicht nur durch einen sehr guten Preis, welchen mein Bekannter, von dem ich die Rute im neuwertigen Zustand übernehmen konnte machte, sondern auch durch die persönliche Erfahrung beim testen.
Da der Fang eines Zanders an meinen heimischen Gewässern eh eher einem 6er im Lotto nahe kommt, und gerade wenn man es auf einen kapitalen Zander abgesehen hat man ohnehin noch das Spiel 77 und noch ein Full House benötigt, stellt sie eine sehr gute Alternative für mich zum Zander und leichten Hechtverhaften dar.


Die nun eigendliche Zanderrute wurde nun doch noch eine* PALMS      SHORE GUN SFGS-89EMH*, die ich glücklicherweise doch noch erwerben konnte.:vik:
Zu dieser Rute brauche ich wohl nicht allzuviel zu sagen, da sie schon sehr oft hier genannt wurde und es ja auch einige sehr gute Berichte zu ihr gibt.


Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken, die mir auch dieses mal wieder bei der Suche geholfen haben.
Eure Berichte haben mir sehr geholfen.

Auch wenn es nun die beiden wurden und ich nicht jede Empfehlung umsetzen konnte, seid nicht traurig. Der Takleaffe hat sich auf meiner Schulter eingenistet und es wird bestimmt früher oder später noch eine Rute evtl. hinzukommen.:m

Weiterhin euch allem Petri! |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Petri und viel Spaß mit deinen Ruten
Ich finde es eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Promachos (19. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Hallo!

 Auch von mir viel Freude mit und an den neuen Stecken:q.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (19. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Die EGI Collector und die Shore Gun liegen beide etwa im selben WG-Bereich und sind beide Semi-Parabolisch????


Worin liegt denn der gravierende Unterschied der beiden Ruten???


Würde mich mal interessieren weil ich selber seit ca. nem halben Jahr die Shore Gun fische.....


----------



## Angler9999 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Die Egi ist etwas kürzer, leichter und ist etwas kräftiger würde ich sagen.


----------



## michol (27. November 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Ich möchte dann mal den Trööt wieder hochholen, um auch mal etwas zu Ausgang der Suche sagen zu können.
> 
> Da ich ja einige Ruten hatte, die in meinen Interessenbereich passten, war es nicht einfach ein paar davon testen oder begutachten zu können.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
bin neu hier, suche aber auch so eine Rute. Nun kommt man leider nur noch sehr schwer an eine Rocke ran.
Nun zur meiner Frage:
Bist Du glücklich mit Deiner Wahl geworden? Würdest Du die noch mal kaufen oder zur etwas anderen inzwischen raten...
Kennt vielleicht jemand noch die Quantum Smoke Spin 2,55m 5-55g bzw. die 3-35g - wobei die eher für Wobbler geeignet sein soll...
Danke im Voraus für ein paar Tips.


----------



## DeralteSack (29. November 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Palms vs. Graphitleader u.ä.*

Also, ich bin mit meiner Wahl immer noch zufrieden. Ich stehe auch zu den Aussagen zu den anseren Ruten. Bestimmt sind noch mehr Ruten auf dem Markt, welche ebenfalls Top sind.

In letzter Zeit verwende ich die Collector vermehrt gezielt auch auf Hecht, da Zander bei uns sehr selten vorkommen. Mit den entsprechenden Ködern fange ich regelmäßig 55-70er+ Hechte mit der Rute. Die macht im Drill besonders viel Spaß und gerade bei der Landung ist die enorme Flexibilität von Vorteil. Hatte bisher noch keine Verluste.

Vielleicht kommt noch eine weitere der genannten Ruten nochmal hinzu. Wer kennt schon die Zukunft?


----------

